# Mystery Item on Bank Statement



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I was checking my Spanish bank account online just now to see if the IBI payment had gone out yet, and noticed the sum of €110 was credited to my account a couple of weeks ago. The entry just says 'anulacion de apunte' with no indication of where it was from, and I'm quite sure I haven't cancelled any contracts recently. Anybody have any idea what it might be? I'm afraid to ask the bank in case in turns out to be a mistake and I have to give it back!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> I was checking my Spanish bank account online just now to see if the IBI payment had gone out yet, and noticed the sum of €110 was credited to my account a couple of weeks ago. The entry just says 'anulacion de apunte' with no indication of where it was from, and I'm quite sure I haven't cancelled any contracts recently. Anybody have any idea what it might be? I'm afraid to ask the bank in case in turns out to be a mistake and I have to give it back!


I have heard that some areas are giving rebates on their IBI - backdated.

Obviously I don't know about your area but you could ask at the town hall.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> I have heard that some areas are giving rebates on their IBI - backdated.
> 
> Obviously I don't know about your area but you could ask at the town hall.


Thanks, but I don't think it relates to the IBI. My discount of €241-odd is already shown on the bill, and as I posted elsewhere it says on the bill that I'm to get an additional subvencion of €32-odd from the Diputacion de Malaga, which is deducted when the direct debit is taken (which hasn't happened yet), so none of these amounts match the mystery one.

I think I should go out and buy a lottery ticket post haste, maybe my luck is in!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> I was checking my Spanish bank account online just now to see if the IBI payment had gone out yet, and noticed the sum of €110 was credited to my account a couple of weeks ago. The entry just says 'anulacion de apunte' with no indication of where it was from, and I'm quite sure I haven't cancelled any contracts recently. Anybody have any idea what it might be? I'm afraid to ask the bank in case in turns out to be a mistake and I have to give it back!


Have you thought of asking your bank !!!!!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

larryzx said:


> Have you thought of asking your bank !!!!!!


Please see last sentence of my original post. Thank you.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Please see last sentence of my original post. Thank you.


I was choosing to ignore that, but as you insist:- 


That was _"I'm afraid to ask the bank in case in turns out to be a mistake and I have to give it back"_

I guess the law on that is just about the same as in UK. If you keep it in those circumstances, that is theft, an offence which carries imprisonment. But please don't shoot the messenger, as I said I was ignoring that aspect.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have just had a refund for the reduced electricity tariff.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> We have just had a refund for the reduced electricity tariff.


Thanks - but it's not that either, there was a separate credit for that which clearly identified where it was from.

Perhaps a letter will arrive shortly to clear up the mystery. My OH recently had a sum paid into his UK bank account which he wasn't expecting, the money arrived before the letter telling him he was going to receive it.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Mystery solved - an advice slip from the bank did indeed arrive in today's post. It was a refund for a cash withdrawal which had been duplicated for some reason, so I'm not really any better off after all! I'm quite impressed that they spotted it and refunded it automatically, though, because I hadn't even noticed.


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> Mystery solved - an advice slip from the bank did indeed arrive in today's post. It was a refund for a cash withdrawal which had been duplicated for some reason, so I'm not really any better off after all! I'm quite impressed that they spotted it and refunded it automatically, though, because I hadn't even noticed.


Easy come - easy go !


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Crab eater said:


> Easy come - easy go !


More like, what you've never had you don't miss!

At least I've learned something, ie what "anulacion de apunte" means.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> More like, what you've never had you don't miss!
> 
> At least I've learned something, ie what "anulacion de apunte" means.


It is to annul, that is cancel, the record / entry in the statement

But unless you know what it related to that's not much help.

In your case though, if you look at the statement, you will see the entry for that amount, in your case probably two entries for that amount.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

larryzx said:


> It is to annul, that is cancel, the record / entry in the statement
> 
> But unless you know what it related to that's not much help.
> 
> In your case though, if you look at the statement, you will see the entry for that amount, in your case probably two entries for that amount.


I knew it was a cancellation (just not what for), and I've already explained earlier in the thread that it was a duplication of a cash withdrawal.

There really is no need to talk to me as though I'm a mentally defective five year old. Especially from somebody who clearly finds it difficult to read and comprehend what other people have written.


----------

